# Pregnant Adopted Stray



## dandanex127 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been feeding a stray cat outdoors for about 6 months now. Three weeks ago the cat had kittens in a nice dry location. About 4 days ago she moved the kittens under a very skimpy bush outside my apartment door. I read they move the kittens to distract predators but the skimpy bush is a horrible place with no protection. I made a box and placed it in my apartment, i showed her the box and she actually carried her kittens inside and put them in the box. It seems now that she is missing the outdoors and sometimes when I leave she will be out the door before I even know it. I try to pick her up and bring her back in but she quickly wanders away and seems to forget she has kittens. About an hour or so later she is back and wants back inside to take care of her kittens again. She has done this several times now and it is getting agravating. She is a nice sweet cat but she wants to go outside twice a day and wants back in who knows when. Her kittens are now starting to walk around and play with each other. I am not quite sure how old they are but I dislike waiting around for the mother to return so I can go somewhere. I don't know if I should take the mother to the shelter and raise the kittens myself (sounds kind of mean) or do my utmost to keep her inside. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Try to keep her inside.

I have a kitty who occasionally tries to run into my garage and has managed to get in there a few times. She can't get out, but my old car leaks fluids and I do not want her to get into those fluids!
...motor and tranny oil, luckily no anti-freeze...but I still don't want her to get greasy and try to clean herself.

I would "set-her-up" for a try to run into the garage and bombard her with a loud "No!No!NO!" and I would use a squirt bottle of water to squirt at her and stomp my feet. I would also throw soft things at her, stuffed animal toys, wadded up towels or t-shirts.

The best I can advise you, would be to be vigilant and aware when you go to the door and try your best to deter her. If she attempts this as you try to enter the door, be aware and start the deterent as you are coming in.

You are a sweetie to be taking in the mamma and her babies. I had a mother cat bring her two kittens to me in a rainstorm. They all three were put into my master bedroom/bath area to be tamed. Mother was mostly tame but babies were about 9 weeks old and needed socializing.
Best of luck!
Heidi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

{{thinking outloud}}} do you think her being not spayed has anything to do with her going in and out and not being willing to stay close to her babies? Comments from the rest of the forum please?

*It is super what you're doing for her.* I would get her fixed soon or she will be in the same predicament and you will have more fur babies!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

If you can move everything she wants closer to her "kitten box", she may stay inside. Her litterbox, food, water (however, keep the food and water and good distrance away from the litterbox) Unfortunately, you'd have to wait until her milk dries up to have her spayed, and that means when the kittens are weened and eating on their own, you must seperate them. As long as the kittens are around her, she will let them feed. If the kittens are just starting to move around, they could be 3-4 weeks old. At around 5 weeks old, the kittens can start using a shallow litterbox with some litter in it, but NOT clumping litter. When or if the mother uses that litterbox, do not scoop away her waste...the kittens will go into the box and smell and learn that that is the place to do their "business"....that's how she teaches them. At about 5-7 weeks old, they should be starting to eat foods on their own. Provide them kitten chow, and small plates of wet kitten food. Even if she wants to go outside, I would not let her out. She is probably just a little bored, and needs some exercise away from the kittens. You can help eleviate that with some cat toys, structures for her to play.


----------

